# 3 Mile Bridge July 4, 2013 with pics - Triple Tail



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

We left home(Kinston, AL) and it was flooding still. We stopped at Fannin's in Defuniak Springs for breakfast. Good food and prices, and GREAT folks.

From Crestview, FL on we did not see any more rain until way in the night and closer to daylight. Everyone we texted to about the great weather said it was raining all day back home. This is what we saw from the weather when we first got there.









The fire works show lived up to its billing.









Now on to the fishing.

We got the crab traps loaded and set out.

The fish were not biting very much. About an hour or so into the fishing and after the sun really came out in full glory we hung into a 17 inch Triple Tail. Man that thing sure gave me a ride on that light equipment. It turned all sorts of colors when surfacing. A really beautiful fish. The pictures do not do it justice.










We met up with some very nice folks from North Carolina. It is nice to be able to met other folks while you fish. As you canb see the sun has came out in full force. However, it might be the young lady's smile, she sure has one lit up for this photo.









An hour or so later we pulled up a really big Sail Cat.
Sorry - No pic on this one.

About daylight we got into a small Black Tip Shark.











However, Friday was not such a sun shiny proposition. Looks like the Lord gave me and Super Dave a glorious sunny day, and then back to his business. There are not many places that I have ever been that I like to be in the sunshine better than Pensacola, FL. Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Hunterclaus - how did you do with the crabs - you didn't mention if you caught any crabs or not.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice post with the photos. At least you got in some fishing this week. Haven't been able to get out since last Tuesday due to weather. Still raining here in DeFuniak this mornng. Never heard of Kinston, AL so looked it up. Hey, you are not that far from here. Come on down and fish the Choctaw delta and 331 land fill and small bridge.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Nice post with the photos. At least you got in some fishing this week. Haven't been able to get out since last Tuesday due to weather. Still raining here in DeFuniak this mornng. Never heard of Kinston, AL so looked it up. Hey, you are not that far from here. Come on down and fish the Choctaw delta and 331 land fill and small bridge.


 
Yea, I only live about 30 minutes at the most from Defuniak Springs. The people (customers and staff at Fannins were so nice I am thinking about having breakfast there on Saturdays when I can make the time. Very nice people.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

redfish maniac said:


> Hunterclaus - how did you do with the crabs - you didn't mention if you caught any crabs or not.


We got a good many little ones, which we had to throw back. Also caught two stone crabs which we had to throw back. It was a shame on that because they were HUGE claws. But I aint ready to pay no fine for something like that.

We only got about half a dozen blues we could keep. Did not see any with eggs on them. There was one really big male. I have been doing really well on the crabs till this time and the time before. 
Actually last time was great, but the stone crabs were out of season and I got about 3 dozen that I had to put back. BUMMER!!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice triple. Good pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Nice triple !


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Triple is certainly a bonus for sure!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

